# What Benefit Would I Get From a Bolt



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

What current benefit would the purchase of a bolt get me?

I'm in the process of buying a 4K HDTV. I currently own a Roamio Pro and 4 Mini V1s with which I'm very happy with.

I obviously want to take advantage of 4k viewing, but my understanding that this is only available via Amazon, Netflix, Vudu, et. al. right now. Will the Amazon, Netflix, Vudu apps on my Roamio deliver 4K content? If so, what benefit would a Bolt offer right now?

Also, I could get content via those apps from Roku/Chromecast/FireStick. Again, would the Bolt offer any benefit over those?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I wouldn't replace a Roamio Pro with a Bolt with that many Minis, so unless you just want another DVR I would wait to see what comes out this summer. As for what you will get, apps will load faster for sure, menu is faster but not significant. Other than that not much as I am guessing most TVs will have the same 4k apps anyways.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

waynomo said:


> What current benefit would the purchase of a bolt get me?
> 
> I'm in the process of buying a 4K HDTV. I currently own a Roamio Pro and 4 Mini V1s with which I'm very happy with.
> 
> ...


Many of the 4K TVs will come loaded with those apps so it negates the need for the Bolt unless you really want to launch them from the TiVo.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Do the Amazon and Netflix apps on the Roamio play 4K content?


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

waynomo said:


> Do the Amazon and Netflix apps on the Roamio play 4K content?


Roamio only has 2k output, not 4k.

As for the other part of the question...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534888


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

So far only Netflix offers 4K on the Bolt. Amazon has been "coming soon" since Bolt's launch. No word yet on Vudu.

Menu transitions on the Bolt are a little snappier, but mostly inconsequential. Apps load in around half the time. Subsequent Netflix loads can be instant because that app is kept in memory. (others aren't).

I would get a good 2016 4K TV with integrated apps (or a 4K Roku) rather than spend a lot of extra money on a Bolt right now. There won't be anything to record for at LEAST 2 years but probably longer. It's like giving Tivo an expensive interest-free loan on the promise of them getting all their 4K and post-cablecard ducks in a row before it's time for the Series 7 (if there is one), and I can't say I'd be willing to fork over a premium on that bet. Roamio owners can easily skip the Bolt, or at least hold off.


----------

